# What SF&F Films/TV do you dislike that everyone else seems to love?



## Pyan (Sep 19, 2009)

As a counterpoint to Rodder's thread...

Me? *Firefly*. Never been able to get into it...


----------



## Rodders (Sep 19, 2009)

I can't think of a single thing. Sure, there's stuff that i'm not into like Buffy etc, but even those i can watch and enjoy casually. 

OK. The Prisoner. I couldn't get into that at all.


----------



## Connavar (Sep 19, 2009)

Lost,Heroes are too predictable,pointless shows to me.

Maybe because they are bad knock off's of quality books,superhero comics in the case of Heroes.


----------



## iansales (Sep 20, 2009)

Never watched Lost, don't like Buffy, and didn't think Firefly was as good as everyone claimed.


----------



## Marlon (Sep 20, 2009)

Matrix and Matrix II -- didn't bother with III.  They just spent too much time on FX and action, and not enough on story for my taste.


----------



## Dozmonic (Sep 20, 2009)

Battlestar Galactica. It just seemed like an extended American politics show with really nasty shakey-cam-vision.


----------



## Connavar (Sep 20, 2009)

Heh Battlestar Galactica was like a good SF book to me, thought provoking story,with quality characters.

Politics isnt a new thing in SF.   The most influential of SF writer in last century wrote in alot of politics in his stories.


----------



## PJH (Sep 21, 2009)

Babylon 5. Just didn't like it at all. Though chances are without that, Star Trek wouldn't have done DS9!

Also can't stand Lord of the Rings. Felt I was dying a long painful death in the cinema watching the first one. But then I don't like Fantasy stuff, and only saw it becasue it was not my choice.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Sep 21, 2009)

Connavar said:


> Lost,Heroes are too predictable,pointless shows to me.
> 
> Maybe because they are bad knock off's of quality books,superhero comics in the case of Heroes.



Can't stand either one of those.

Or that frakkin' movie, Donnie Darko, if that counts. I hate that movie.


----------



## Sparrow (Sep 21, 2009)

Actually I kinda liked Firefly (the movie) which was my one and only experience with the series.

What really bites are all these ridiculous vampire books and movies!

Next, are the books, movies, and tv series that have anything to do with dragons.  Hoy!.. enough with the dragons already.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Sep 21, 2009)

dustinzgirl said:


> Or that frakkin' movie, Donnie Darko, if that counts. I hate that movie.



I definitely agree with you, there.  I couldn't watch more than half an hour of it.

I lost interest in Lost after the first season.  Heroes, too.


----------



## BookStop (Sep 21, 2009)

I almost hate to say beacuse i know people love, love, love it, but I can't stand Dr. Who. *whew*


----------



## UltraCulture (Sep 21, 2009)

For me it's ET, would rather watch paint dry.


----------



## biodroid (Sep 21, 2009)

Blade Runner was boring and well just boring.


----------



## Fried Egg (Sep 21, 2009)

For me it must be the Harry Potter movies. Watched the first two and couldn't be bothered to watch the others. Now a get a lot of stick from my wife because _all_ the _other_ husbands take their wives to the cinema to see each new release in the Harry Potter franchise, except me.  Sorry, but there are just some things which one should not expect of their spouse!


----------



## Vladd67 (Sep 21, 2009)

Fried Egg said:


> For me it must be the Harry Potter movies. Watched the first two and couldn't be bothered to watch the others. Now a get a lot of stick from my wife because _all_ the _other_ husbands take their wives to the cinema to see each new release in the Harry Potter franchise, except me.  Sorry, but there are just some things which one should not expect of their spouse!


She should be thankful she is married to a man with good taste who will not waste his money by taking his wife to watch a kids film.


----------



## Tillane (Sep 21, 2009)

Fried Egg said:


> For me it must be the Harry Potter movies.


Me, too. Pointless, badly-acted adaptations of pointless, badly-written books.

Other than that, I'd have to say all five of the _*Superman*_ movies, plus *Smallville*. Never could understand what everyone saw in them.

Oh, and I loathed the new _*Star Trek*_ movie, too.


----------



## nj1 (Sep 21, 2009)

edited, wrong thread, duh!


----------



## Fried Egg (Sep 21, 2009)

nj1 said:


> edited, wrong thread, duh!


 I was going to comment but you edited it before I had a chance!


----------



## Jev (Sep 25, 2009)

Seconding PJH with Lord of the Rings. Holy cow, was the first movie boring. (I do not feel compelled to see the next two, since the first one was so bad.)

Drag drag drag exposition talk drag drag drag FIGHT! drag drag angst talk drag... lather, rinse, repeat.


----------



## Interference (Sep 25, 2009)

_DS9_ and quite a lot of _TNG_.  And _Voyager_.

_Harry Potter _does _nothing_ for me.

Never really enjoyed _Third Rock From The Sun_, but I probably didn't really give it a chance.

AI, of course.  Spielberg losing his grip?

ET - after all the hype, I barely sat through it all the way through.

And top of my list of bottom-of-the-list cults, _Lost_.  Pointless, tedious, time-consuming, patchy, ill-judged, unstructured, over-hyped, cynical ratings-grabber.


Counter to popular opinion, I thought Daredevil was pretty damned good.



Oh, and Bookstop - there is help available for your terrible affliction.  Let Who into your life and you _will_ be saved


----------



## clovis-man (Sep 26, 2009)

Marlon said:


> Matrix and Matrix II -- didn't bother with III.  They just spent too much time on FX and action, and not enough on story for my taste.



Agreed. The trench coats and automatic weapons doomed it for me. A very lame amplification of Gibson's *Neuromancer*.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Sep 28, 2009)

BookStop said:


> I almost hate to say beacuse i know people love, love, love it, but I can't stand Dr. Who. *whew*



It's okay, BookStop.  It's just more Doctor for me to love.


----------



## biodroid (Sep 28, 2009)

Tillane said:


> Oh, and I loathed the new _*Star Trek*_ movie, too.


 
Whaaaatt?? It's the best Star Trek ever made compared to all the other boooooooorrrring one prior to this one


----------



## Tillane (Sep 28, 2009)

Sorry, just found the whole plot utterly ridiculous and contrived.  Seemed like it had been thrown together in an afternoon, there were so many glaring holes in it.

And the new Enterprise was rubbish.

And Chris Pine was pants as Kirk.


----------



## biodroid (Sep 28, 2009)

Hehe, I liked it very much, I thought Zach Quinto was a good Spock, looked like him and was pretty close to acting like him too. Simon Pegg was definitely the funniest and Karl Urban as Bones was brilliant. It's a fun movie nothing more and I don't really worry about plot holes, as long as they are not super in your face, as long as you have taken me away and entertained me, your job is well done.


----------



## TK-421 (Sep 29, 2009)

Tillane said:


> And Chris Pine was *pants* as Kirk.


 
Sorry, but what does this mean? He did wear pants in the film, yes.


----------



## Dozmonic (Sep 29, 2009)

TK-421 said:


> Sorry, but what does this mean? He did wear pants in the film, yes.



If we're talking American pants then yeah. If we're talking English then how can you be so sure? Is there any VPL? Did anybody think to check?!


----------



## Connavar (Sep 29, 2009)

I almost almost hate Bladerunner and Starship Troopers.

Bladerunner because its the most overrated SF film and its so simplistic stuff.   Alien 4 level more  than a hailed film.....


ST because apparently its a genius satire as an excuse to cover how dumb,simple it is.   I thought it was like that even before i knew who Robert A Heinlein was.....


----------



## High Eight (Oct 5, 2009)

biodroid said:


> Blade Runner was boring and well just boring.



As well as being a perversion of the original novel. I *hate* the ruddy thing.


----------



## High Eight (Oct 5, 2009)

Tillane said:


> Me, too. Pointless, badly-acted adaptations of pointless, badly-written books.



Thirded.


----------



## Rodders (Oct 5, 2009)

Personally, i could never work out what the fuss was about with Lost.


----------



## Harry Kilmer (Oct 16, 2009)

Top Gun.


----------



## Harpo (Nov 4, 2009)

Why does everyone rave about _Blade Runner _so much?  I don't _dislike _it, but it's just ok.  Nothing special.


----------



## clovis-man (Nov 5, 2009)

Harpo said:


> Why does everyone rave about _Blade Runner _so much?  I don't _dislike _it, but it's just ok.  Nothing special.



Not that I watch it over and over, but for me the appeal is in Ridley Scott's dark cinematic technique. The story may drag in places for some, but the visuals are hypnotic. This may be a stretch, but some of his style reminds me of James Whale (Frankenstein). Note especially the larger than life column bases on buildings and compare that with the tree trunks that Whale put in his night time woodland scenes.

FWIW.


----------



## Connavar (Nov 5, 2009)

Thats the only thing of quality in BR imo, the visuals are great.   The story is a drag,a bad take of an interesting PKD story.

Nice to see people that dont the see fuss about BR in this topic.  I was getting bemused about the people that rave about it, thought it was a masterpiece in BR forum.


----------



## Alysheba (Nov 13, 2009)

For me it's always been "Lost". Of course I wouldn't say I dislike any of the "Stargate" or "Battlestar Galactica" shows I just never watched any of them. The same goes for "Smallville". I've watched a few of them but I never was a Superman person so it never truly clicked with me.


----------



## Daisy-Boo (Dec 7, 2009)

Fried Egg said:


> For me it must be the Harry Potter movies. Watched the first two and couldn't be bothered to watch the others.


 
I only managed the first one. As for the books, I plodded through the first one, gave up about halfway through the second and have since avoided anything HP-related like the plague.


----------



## Daisy-Boo (Dec 7, 2009)

*Lost* - My theory is that they were stranded on the island because the rest of the world finally had enough of them.

*The Star Wars prequels (all three of them)* - How do I hate thee? Let me count the ways.

*Matrix II & III* - The original said all that needed to be said. II & III were pure self-indulgence.

*Twilight* - vampires should not be sparkly!


----------



## littlemissattitude (Dec 9, 2009)

Daisy-Boo said:


> *Twilight* - vampires should not be sparkly!



Amen to that.  But I really wouldn't even put that very far into the fantasy genre...it is more like a teen romance with a vampire thrown in to make it scarier and sexier.  Which I don't think worked very well at all, because it isn't scary and it isn't sexy.


----------



## thepaladin (Dec 9, 2009)

Every Alien after #2 (Aliens) and every Matrix after the firat (and I'm not a big fan of the first). 

 The remake of *Invasion of the Body Snatchers * (1978) with Donald Sutherland, I really hate that one.


----------



## Daisy-Boo (Dec 18, 2009)

Also, I still don't get why the three Spiderman films (with Tobey Maguire) are so popular. The first one was meh. I can't remember a damn thing about the second one and I slept through the third (got it on DVD for my niece).


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Dec 19, 2009)

Ha, here's one that will get me banned for sure! I have never been able to stand Dune, the movie. In fact, I have never even been able to stay awake through it! Liked the book, but the movie was just ... not.


----------



## thepaladin (Dec 19, 2009)

I actually like both versions, but found the SyFy version better...are you refering to both?


----------



## CyBeR (Dec 19, 2009)

I can't find a single one of my peers that doesn't like *Shawn of the dead*. They hyped it up for me, they made it sound like it'll be the second coming of the comedy Jesus and when I watched it...I fell asleep withing 20 minutes. I am not kidding...I can's emphasize how boring I find that film to be.


----------



## clovis-man (Dec 19, 2009)

CyBeR said:


> I can't find a single one of my peers that doesn't like *Shawn of the dead*. They hyped it up for me, they made it sound like it'll be the second coming of the comedy Jesus and when I watched it...I fell asleep withing 20 minutes. I am not kidding...I can's emphasize how boring I find that film to be.


 
I think you would need to immerse yourself in the episodes of *Spaced* that are available on DVD to get a feel for Simon Pegg's brand of humor. It doesn't always leap out at you.


----------



## Rodders (Dec 19, 2009)

I too didn't rate Shawn of the Dead, but i loved Spaced.


----------



## williamjm (Dec 22, 2009)

TheDustyZebra said:


> Ha, here's one that will get me banned for sure! I have never been able to stand Dune, the movie. In fact, I have never even been able to stay awake through it! Liked the book, but the movie was just ... not.



I wouldn't really say that everyone loves the Dune movie, while some people do like it the general consensus does seem to be fairly similar to yours, that it doesn't really do justice to the book (although I think it does have some good bits in it).


----------



## blacknorth (Dec 22, 2009)

CyBeR said:


> I can't find a single one of my peers that doesn't like *Shawn of the dead*. They hyped it up for me, they made it sound like it'll be the second coming of the comedy Jesus and when I watched it...I fell asleep withing 20 minutes. I am not kidding...I can's emphasize how boring I find that film to be.



Boy, am I relieved to read that. I hate this film with a passion. Apart from the fact that it's just not funny, there are a thousand low-grade zombie movies fom the 1980's that did the same thing - so it's not original either.


----------



## sermon Bathe (Dec 30, 2009)

I thought that last Transformers movie was dreadful


----------

